# Rare white dolphin declared as extinct



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061214/ap_on_sc/china_dolphin_extinction


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

How very sad


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmm. Here I thought y'alls were talking about the ones in the Amazon (since I didn't know there was river "Flippers" in China). I recon they weren't ment to exist since they weren't able to adapt (you know that whole Darwin thing). I'm sure it'll be like the California Condors or the California Sea Otter deals. One day they'll find a whole pod of them with dinosaurs in tow looked over by Elvis (you know which Elvis I'm talking about ).


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

actually, that river in china was heavily polluted. so much toxic waste and stuff in there. plus there is a lot of traffic on the river. i am not suprise they will be gone, it was a pretty bad environment. if you ever been to china you will know what i am talking about. personally, i believe in the whole darwin thing, but in this case, it was human drive them to extinction.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

I find the joking about a species becoming extinct highly distasteful. 

People caused it, I'm ashamed to be included in that race that causes whole species to become extinct. 

Another thing on the planet my children and one day grandchildren, will NEVER have the opportunity to see... 

When does it stop? Probably when the whole human race does.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

well, there are some species extinct naturally, but most in present time are cause by us or we speed the process up. plus i don't think the darwin thing apply to unnatural changes to environment. i believe in organism evolve to adapt to the environment, but the changes that human cause so dramatic that we can't adapt to it ourselves. this extinction is a warning to human to protect our environment, or there is going to be something bad to happen. i am not a alarmist like those people talking about global warming and we are going to die in 50 years (something like that), but i think the other organism has the right to share this planet with us.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

All right may be it wasn't "all" Darwinian way but maybe it was all about this "thing" called progress. But how do we know they weren't ment to exisit for "X" amount of years and disapear (I'm sure this has happened way more than it is recorded. Just the Microbes or deep sea critters alone would make Bill Gates numbers look like a "short stack"). I mean even if they scooped up all them Dolphins and had a place for them to multiply they might not. The line from the movie "Fight Club" where the dude's ranting about putting a bullet in to all the Pandas that won't breed to save their species (comes to mind). Who made man in to care takers of this world? After all we aren't all that responsible to begin with (like a kid with box of matches and M-80's). 

Personally, I think "Global Warming" was caused by too many people just being here on earth, less people less heat (yes I know it's not body heat. Or isn't it? It's all about consumption). In turn less use of everything figure in to say 60 years (life span) of living and day to day (that's alot of TV Dinners). Also keeping people alive on life support or stopping wars (under the Darwinian thought of who shouldn't be) is wasteful. I know I'll get flack in this but there is no way there can be a balance or a civilization like in Star Trek. Where everyone is taken care of and has a job in the "Big Picture" as a "Cog" (it's not going to happen). 

I don't know about it being distasteful for all I know California Condors taste like chicken (Colonel Sanders secret recipe?) fact is most people will feel simpathy towards things that are "cute". If the Dolphins were say a "Slug" I'll bet 99.9% of the people would ask to pass the "salt" or maybe a "gosh darn it" as they scrape it off their sole. 

"*When does it stop? Probably when the whole human race does.*" I'll agree here. Less people would create less impact. But I don't see a Utopian society of tree huggers living in peace with hungry bears and lions without people getting eaten (even if they chalk it up as "god's will" or was it?). 

"*plus i don't think the darwin thing apply to unnatural changes to environment.*". (Nothing for nothing) Man is supposed to be "natural" so what man does is natrual, right? Also, Nature is by size is larger than man for what it can do. Be it chasing down and ripping Tornado Bait in Kansas to mother of all Tsunamis just correcting it's self. Like flushing a toilet.

"*i think the other organism has the right to share this planet with us.*" I don't even know man has the right or even permission to do as it does. Sure a few typed words here and there and a stamp and it's good to go. But who actually cleared it in the "Big Picture" of it all? Well, I rattled off long enough and I'll be either shunned or labeled as some "anti-social mad-man":lol: .


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

dinosaurs are extinct, lotsa species go extinct. It's sad, but it won't ruin my day.


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

if they were so rare there should have been aquariums that kept and bred them we do it for every other endangered species of animal.maybe they should have been doing that instead of chasing them around in boats making everything worse.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

mr.dark-saint, it is not like i totally disagree with you, but in this case it is human who were responsible for their extinction. no, i don't feel simpathy towards things that are "cute". i just think that there is something that can be done not to wipe them out. yes, i have to agree with your with the can't adapt to survive, but this time, it is totally different. do you have idea how badly the river are polluted in china? even human can't adapt to this environment and people died of cancer because of the toxic waste in it. besides the toxic chemical, the boat traffic kill off a lot of them. 

i said the other organism has the right to share this planet with us is because we human can kill ourselves and make us extinct if we want to, but it is not ok to take others out.

but i have to agree with you on the cute thing though. people pay more attention to some dophin that is about to extinct then some little minnows that they think is worthless.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

angelfishamy said:


> if they were so rare there should have been aquariums that kept and bred them we do it for every other endangered species of animal.maybe they should have been doing that instead of chasing them around in boats making everything worse.


that's because people are being stupid. why would you put back a near extinct animal back to a toxic soup. those people should give themselve a slap


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Most of the earth's frogs are expected to be extinct within the next 30 years, and 1/4 of ALL the world's species should be gone within 50. 
I can't speak for BV77, but that does ruin MY day.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I think the reason why China really never done much with the Dolphins is China has a different goal. I'm sure when they get where they want to be in 20 years they'll look back and try to "deal" with what little remains (not much I recon). Kind a like to see Chinese youth going "Green" the ways of the Crunchie Granola with a bit of Tune In and Drop Out Hippie Patchouli thing (a whole generation of dred-head and on dope). No longer the strong focused "Get-er Done" country with a generation of "slackers" (that would be something to see. China will go through what the U.S. did in the 60's. And it will get real ugly). 

AAA - I am aware of the situations of the rivers in China their daily or weekly toxic dumpings "Oopsies" and others (got to love no EPA and the Capitalistic ways). I wonder if this is the Chinese method of "population control" after all one kid law isn't doing much. The only Chinese that will live will be the higher on the totem pole they can buy clean water and foods even if they have to import it. As for the poor I'm sure they'll plant them in nice plots. 

Just because man does what it does then tries to "fix it" while monkeys just monkey and Bears, bear. 'Cos man has a small control on plague(s) and made other advances the balance of it all is out of whack (again kid with a box of Matches and M-80's). It's just my thought in this whole thing is that humans are rubbing humans out because that's what humans do. Look how good we do this but the government(s) butts in and puts a stop. I know the world will bounce back long after people are gone.

"*i said the other organism has the right to share this planet with us is because we human can kill ourselves and make us extinct if we want to, but it is not ok to take others out.*"

I think at best it's an illusion about this "Sharing" thing. Until Alligators come equipped with "Lasers" attached to their head we are not sharing this planet. We can't even have a sit down with people over little things without having a tizzy. Besides it's totally against Darwinian thought of "survival of the fittest" there has to be a clear victor and a loser. Man against Nature (world) even if Man has to lose by destroying themselves.

All the frogs gone? I wonder if this will be true with toads. I know them Cane Toads are hard to kill (even if people lick them for the cheap buzz). Amphibians has been rolling around since the days of the dinosaurs and will continue to be here long after we're gone. I wonder if Man whiped out the dinosaurs ? Well I recon as soon as there is nothing for man to exploit we'll start making "Soilent Green" or Synthesized Amino Vitamin Gruel (now in Vanilla flavor:lol: ). I suppose I better make me some frog's legs before they're all gone.

So, here I was listening to NPR (I was hoping for them to do the Schweaty Balls but no luck) so they were yapping about Austraila's wild fire in some critical areas roasting Koalas and other critters. So, I was wondering when that whole area's been cleared and bounce back will the new inhabitants become isolated enough could they become a new species? After all when one checks out there has to be something waiting to exploit the nook that has been left vacant.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Since they did not play it for you.
Here are your Schweaty Balls.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMG73VLgpmY

No christmas is complete without them.
Merry Christmas


----------

